# Large M17 Medic Bag - Stocked $124.99 Shipped- Rate This ProductBy Elite First Aid



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Says USGI Issue, but I see no NSN #
Elite First Aid Fully Stocked GI Issue Medic Kit Bag, Large - $124.99 shipped | Slickguns

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...slickguns-20&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2HUFQYBB8LM3


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I see the greenhorns like it, the ones in the know, well know better


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think you can build one cheaper and better. 

I guess its better than not having one. Its like buying a 6 pack from a Convenience Store and overpaying, but at least you got it? The price of convenience?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This is just marketing to he wanna be preppers. Put your own together with items you know how to use and that fits your region and planning. Buy most items locally and get some specialty items on Amazon. You will know what's in your medical bag, where it is, and why it is in there.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> This is just marketing to he wanna be preppers. Put your own together with items you know how to use and that fits your region and planning. Buy most items locally and get some specialty items on Amazon. You will know what's in your medical bag, where it is, and why it is in there.


Ya I know. I just saw a "deal" at slickguns and posted it before reading.
On the other hand my USMC IFAK pouches are way too small for my supplies, and I need a bigger piece of kit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> ...and I need a bigger piece of kit.


That's what she said! :rofl3:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me. I did as Watchman said and made my own. put it all into a cheap plastic tacklebox from wally world. Took a while and I probably spent as much or more than the kit in your link. But mine has more meds and nothing I don't know how to use. The hardest part is keeping up with the rotation of the meds expiration dates. Keep a note wit all of the written down with the kit and check it ever so often.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I had this bag when I was a medic for a while. It is pretty tough. It has a grab handle or you can put a two point utility strap on it or you can put ALICE Pack straps on it so you can wear it like a back pack. It seems to have some good contents but it is missing trauma dressings like the Israeli or H bandages.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So I count 319 (I could be off) pieces in the kit: 100 bandaids, 100 Q-tips, 14 aspirin, 15 alcohol wipes wipes, 15 iodine wipes, 15 antiseptic wipes, 15 clean wipes, 10 elastic bandaids, 10 knuckle bandaids. So personally I'd give it a C- for equipment and a D-- for price. 
Nice pack though, it's probably GI but not the contents.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a great 4 drawer plus open top-shelved Tackle box separated and labeled as my 1st aid Kit and a separate rucksack Trauma Bag.
I built it based on sales/clearance bins in Wally World CVS Walgreens and Rite aids. Bandaids/gauzes and tapes are usually on sale, just cruise that Ailse whenever your in one of these places. 1 box here a roll of tape there, within no time you acquire a good supply with out braking the bank.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been doing that for a few years now.


----------

